# Halloween lamp post



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I've started the second lampost for a halloween store


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the orange glass.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree. The orange glass really makes it!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet !


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, i want a couple now.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude, that rocks!! I agree with Haunti and Sickie the orange glass really sets everything else off!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Canuck! It definitely is unique compared to the other lamp post you normally see. It has style.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool Canuck, nice job!


----------

